# X250 Vehicle battery



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Think it is time to replace the vehicle battery, it was very sluggish a couple of days ago, well it is over 8 years old now.Any recommendations.
2008 3.0L X250.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Think it is time to replace the vehicle battery, it was very sluggish a couple of days ago, well it is over 8 years old now.Any recommendations.
> 2008 3.0L X250.
> 
> cabby


At the risk of being bloody obvious, I'd go for new one which fits the orifice.

Bosch Silver summat are good.


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Just replaced mine x250 2010 110 amp hour from halfords just be carefull on which way round post are and that it only has single post and not twin posts as have some batteries 

John d


----------



## GAVLAD (Aug 10, 2014)

Let us know what you end up buying Cabby as it may be on our list for later this year.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I really only asked because I have not managed to get to the vehicle and pull up the carpet and take a look at what is actually there.As it lasted this long will try to do like for like.But will post end result.I will buy the battery and have the garage fit it when they service it later this month.

cabby


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Cabby,

The one I removed from my 2007 250has two posts, both are facing forward with the + on the passenger side of my RHD.

Terry


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

installed it should look something like this;


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I fitted one of these to a 3litre Renault Master and it should be the same for a Ducato.

http://www.justcarbatteries.co.uk/varta-silver-dynamic-019-battery-h3.html

All listings I've seen give an 019 as the fitment for both chassis.


----------



## Kirbz73 (Nov 22, 2015)

I recently got the silver one from halfords and it seems decent and comes with a 5 year warranty so can't go wrong really. Was £120


----------

